

Why isn't Mexico Rich? - cwan
http://freakonomics.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/11/12/why-isnt-mexico-rich/

======
hga
Here's an important reason that I bet isn't in this article:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carlos_Slim>

(Important background that curiously enough isn't in either Slim's or the
NYT's Wikipedia entries:
<http://www.google.com/search?q=Carlos+Slim+new+york+times>)

